# Rate My Pop Song



## Captainnumber36

I did vocals and electric piano, my friend did bass and drums.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1xrjijcpbgirz8u/Feelin' Fine.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Captainnumber36

It would help if I posted the link! :lol: 

OP has been edited!


----------



## neofite

I enjoyed it, particularly on the second listening. Just a few questions. One is whether this is the final version. A second is whether you could provide the lyrics. I had difficulty understanding some of the words, although this could be due to the poor sound quality of my computer and headphones.


----------



## Captainnumber36

neofite said:


> I enjoyed it, particularly on the second listening. Just a few questions. One is whether this is the final version. A second is whether you could provide the lyrics. I had difficulty understanding some of the words, although this could be due to the poor sound quality of my computer and headphones.


I'm not sure where we are going from here and if this will be the final version or not. We will prob mix it a bit better, perhaps add some back up vocals. If it changes, I'll post it!



Here are the words:

Sunday morning,
woke to sunrise.
Put my shoes on,
headed outside.
Bright were the trees,
swung by the breeze.
And I was feelin',
feelin' fine!

Yeah.

Sunday evening,
stars in the sky.
I lay by the pond,
lay to unwind.
The sound of silence,
tranquil and true.
And I was feelin',
feelin' fine.

Yeah.

I'm glad you liked it, thanks for taking the time to listen to it.


----------



## Captainnumber36

So, this is the final version. The only thing that will change is that he will be sending me a .wav file vs this .mp3.


----------



## Rogerx

I can't hear it, I have to register.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> I can't hear it, I have to register.


Just click the X at the upper right of the popup and it goes away and then you can play the song.

Not my style of music but it came out pretty good. Nice work!


----------



## Rogerx

SixFootScowl said:


> Just click the X at the upper right of the popup and it goes away and then you can play the song.
> 
> Not my style of music but it came out pretty good. Nice work!


Now that was helpful, thank you.
About the music, somehow, it's just like I heard it before .


----------



## Alexanbar

You are in a right way to realize your abilities


----------



## Captainnumber36

Thanks guys, .


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rogerx said:


> Now that was helpful, thank you.
> About the music, somehow, it's just like I heard it before .


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Rogerx

Captainnumber36 said:


> What do you mean by that?


It's sound a bit familiar that's all.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rogerx said:


> It's sound a bit familiar that's all.


Just clarifying, no worries. Thanks for listening!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> It's sound a bit familiar that's all.


It does that for me too and I think because I am so unfamiliar with the jazzy realm of music, so it all sounds much the same to me. Just a matter of listener perception I guess.


----------



## nikola

Jazzy/funky ... instrumental part is great, but this would sound much better with stronger vocal.


----------



## Captainnumber36

nikola said:


> Jazzy/funky ... instrumental part is great, but this would sound much better with stronger vocal.


Hi friend, long time no talk. Thanks for listening and giving feedback! I dig my voice, but it's not for everyone.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Captainnumber36 said:


> Hi friend, long time no talk. Thanks for listening and giving feedback! I dig my voice, but it's not for everyone.


Can you do like Bob Dylan has done and come up with several voices? Just not his later-career smoke-damaged voice!:lol:

Dylan had that folksy voice then a country voice, and a few others as I recall over his career.


----------



## Captainnumber36

SixFootScowl said:


> Can you do like Bob Dylan has done and come up with several voices? Just not his later-career smoke-damaged voice!:lol:
> 
> Dylan had that folksy voice then a country voice, and a few others as I recall over his career.


I'm sure my voice will change as I age and develop it more. I'm good at doing different accents in my talking voice, so if that's any indication...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm sure my voice will change as I age and develop it more. I'm good at doing different accents in my talking voice, so if that's any indication...


Perhaps some voice lessons would be of value--not that I am qualified to even say that, but....


----------



## Captainnumber36

SixFootScowl said:


> Perhaps some voice lessons would be of value--not that I am qualified to even say that, but....


Perhaps!


----------



## pianozach

Voice lessons are of value whether you're a beginner or a seasoned veteran.


----------



## Captainnumber36

pianozach said:


> Voice lessons are of value whether you're a beginner or a seasoned veteran.


Even for Tom Waits? :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> Voice lessons are of value whether you're a beginner or a seasoned veteran.


and perhaps moreso for classical singers?


----------



## Captainnumber36

SixFootScowl said:


> and perhaps moreso for classical singers?


And probably less so for Rock singers.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Captainnumber36 said:


> And probably less so for Rock singers.


They have to learn how to scream. First lesson below. :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36

I think of Lennon's Twist and Shout.


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> Voice lessons are of value whether you're a beginner or a seasoned veteran.





Captainnumber36 said:


> Even for Tom Waits? :lol:





SixFootScowl said:


> and perhaps moreso for classical singers?


Broadway singers and Classical singers might even call their vocal coach on tour for a quick refresher



Captainnumber36 said:


> And probably less so for Rock singers.


There are plenty of Pop singers that have had legit training.

Journey's Steve Perry had a vocal coach who helped him develop his higher range.

Even those thrash metal / death metal vocalists work with vocal coaches on that unique style, so they don't ruin their voice.


----------



## Captainnumber36

pianozach said:


> Broadway singers and Classical singers might even call their vocal coach on tour for a quick refresher
> 
> There are plenty of Pop singers that have had legit training.
> 
> Journey's Steve Perry had a vocal coach who helped him develop his higher range.
> 
> Even those thrash metal / death metal vocalists work with vocal coaches on that unique style, so they don't ruin their voice.


But it's probably true that Rock is the most lenient in terms of what vocals it will allow. Did you listen to my band's song? Any thoughts?

Listen to this version:

__
https://soundcloud.com/pino-398700642%2Fnacho-feelin-fine-1
 It has the final mix.


----------



## Alexanbar

Captainnumber36 said:


> Listen to this version:
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/pino-398700642%2Fnacho-feelin-fine-1
> It has the final mix.


This track was not found. Maybe it has been removed - Learn more


----------



## pianozach

Captainnumber36 said:


> But it's probably true that Rock is the most lenient in terms of what vocals it will allow. Did you listen to my band's song? Any thoughts?
> 
> Listen to this version:
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/pino-398700642%2Fnacho-feelin-fine-1
> It has the final mix.


It's not there.

*"This track was not found. Maybe it has been removed"*

Here's one of mine:


__
https://soundcloud.com/pianozach%2Fthere-in-the-willow-mp3


----------



## nikola

pianozach said:


> It's not there.
> 
> *"This track was not found. Maybe it has been removed"*
> 
> Here's one of mine:
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/pianozach%2Fthere-in-the-willow-mp3


This is really nice song. Great arrangement too.


----------



## Captainnumber36

pianozach said:


> It's not there.
> 
> *"This track was not found. Maybe it has been removed"*
> 
> Here's one of mine:
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/pianozach%2Fthere-in-the-willow-mp3




__
https://soundcloud.com/pino-398700642%2Ffeelin-fine


----------

